# WebAgentur: Root-Server oder nur Hostingpakete?



## ArturDent (24. Dezember 2003)

Tach und schöne Weihnachten erstmal.

Ich bin recht neu hier und möchte mich eben kurz bei dieser Gelegenheit vorstellen: ArturDent, männlich, schon über 20, Student der Wirtschaftswissenschaften und Mitarbeiter bei einer DesignAgentur aus Bremen, die auch z.B. den Webauftritt von stylesucks.com  zu verantworten hat.

Meine Frage: Für ein ausgegliedertes Projekt, in dem für einige Kunden Websites gehostet werden, die allesamt Bedarf an FTP, Mail, eigenen Domains, VirtualHosts, MYSQL, PHP und teilweise auch Java-Webapplikationen (also in meinem Fall TOMCAT) haben, brauch ich persönlich einen neuen Webserver.

Ich suche also nach einem gurten Angebot für RootServer, wo vielleicht jemand von Euch über Service und Zuverlässigkeit berichten kann, oder Anregungen, welche Hostingpakete für so etwas ausreichend wären.

Any suggestions?

Frohes Fest allezusammen!

Gruß, ArturDent.


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. Dezember 2003)

Für Firmen eignet sich sehr gut ein betreuter (managed) Root-Server von 1&1.
D.H. ein Mitarbeiter kümmert sich um Aktualisierungen und Sicherheit. Das ist zwar teurer als selbst einen Rootserver zu managen, aber wenigstens (sollte) jemand der Ahnung hat sich darum kümmern.

Ein guter Anbieter soll auch der Tutorials-Hoster sein, aber ähm... da muss mir mal jemand mit dem Namen aushelfen  

Das wichtigste wäre bei einem Root-Server (meiner Meinug nach):
Betriebssystem -> Debian
Normalerweise klatschen die Hoster da Suse oder Redhat drauf, aber den Dingern trau ich nicht über den Weg


----------



## ArturDent (26. Dezember 2003)

Hi.

Danke erstmal für Deine Antwort.

Wir haben gerade einen 1& 1 Root Server, der von 2 Infostudenten höherer Fachsemesters gemanaged wird. Läuft auch alles gut.

Was ich brauche stellt sich wie folgt dar:

Ich will selber VirtualHosts und Emailaccounts verwalten, und selber Zugriff per Root haben, wenn ich mal sachen wie php.ini, httpd.conf usw  ändern und editieren will. Dagegen möchte ich nicht derjenige sein, der nun PHP, Tomcat, Apache und dergleichen auf neuestem Stand hält, damit  ich mich nicht ums updaten kümmern muss, bzw. einer meiner Mitarbeiter. Dahingehend ist meine Linuxkenntnis eher beschränkt.

Wären dann immer noch die Managed Server richtig für mich?

Gruß, ArturDent.

Nachtrag: Hat hier jemand Erfarhung mit http://www.hetzner.de, http://www.notraffic.de und http://www.hosteurope.de?


----------



## chibisuke (26. Dezember 2003)

Also bei einem Managed dedecated server ist es im normalfall so das sich geeignetes Personal im rechenzentrum um die wartung, aktualisierung und sicherung des servers kümmert.

Du hast in dem fall keinen root zugriff, aber meist einen benutzeraccount mit dem du SSH zugriff erlangen und auch ziemlich viel ändern kannst.

Einstellungen wie httpd.conf oder php.ini werden meist über confixx verwaltet, was einem viel arbeit bei der konfigoration erspaart.


----------



## BlueDevil (5. Januar 2004)

hetzner.de & hosteurope kann ich empfehlen ... habe bei beiden seit etwa 3 Jahren Packete die so gut wie keien Ausfälle zu verzeichnen haben.


----------

